# Suggestions to repair drywall around recessed light



## OhmZoned (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just replaced 8 recessed lights in my bathroom. I wish I had known to remove the clips from the recessed lights before I put the first one into the ceiling. I learned my lesson, so the remaining 7 look much better than the first. 

That being said, I now have a small gash on my bathroom ceiling that I need to repair. The gash is about 4-5" long, and about 1/2 deep. I spray foamed it from the top, so it is as sealed as I am going to make it for now. Around the lights I will tape and caulk, then paint the entire ceiling. Please note that 4 of the lights are above the shower and the other 4 are semi exposed to moisture if that changes the repair method. 

*In order to repair this area, should I use paper joint tape and spackle? 
Should I use mesh and spackle? 
Should I just use spackle and build it up? 
*











Thanks much!
:thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use 20 minute bag mix---it's hard and sticks well---no tape or mesh should be needed,but you must make that call----

Build it up with several thin coats---top with a softer premix for easier sanding if your taping skills are marginal.


----------



## OhmZoned (Oct 30, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Use 20 minute bag mix---it's hard and sticks well---no tape or mesh should be needed,but you must make that call----
> 
> Build it up with several thin coats---top with a softer premix for easier sanding if your taping skills are marginal.



You can sand\paint that 20 minute stuff? I got antsy and hit it with a layer of spackle. I will do it again tomorrow, then sand and use some quick dry caulk to finish around the can.

Thanks for the suggestion, I have other things I could potentially repair with that 20 minute stuff.

Ohm

:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spackle has no real dimensional stability or strenght so expect be at this again in short order--especially since you used it on a ceiling. The only purpose for the stuff is for college kids to try and disguise the giant holes where heads were bashed in a wild party. Or maybe for tiny framing hook holes.


----------



## OhmZoned (Oct 30, 2011)

So 20 minute quick cement like this?










Then maybe paper tape (if needed) and\or spackle on top of the cement, sand as needed?

Can the cement be sanded and\or painted without the top coat of spackle? Can I use this for larger holes? This seems like a great way to patch\add stability to a crack in the drywall.

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

No no, do not use that on your ceiling! that's for use with cement and whatnot

What you want is a "setting compound" drywall compound. This is a bought from the store in a powder form, opposed to pre-mixed stuff you often find in a bucket.

there are different setting times, I find the faster it dries the harder it is to sand. 20 minute is a good suggestion as it dries fast, you can dry it faster on a small area like that with a hair dryer. However since it will dry hard, you want to apply a few light coats, instead of gooping it on, because you will be cursing when you try and sand it down. Make sure to prime it before you re-paint, or the spot will be noticeable.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

if you can't sand it out perfect with the 20 minute, for a small repair like that use spackle (all purpose drywall compound is better, if you have any around) on top of the 20 minute, after sanding it down a bit, to fill any rough spots, light sand then prime.


----------



## OhmZoned (Oct 30, 2011)

chrisBC said:


> No no, do not use that on your ceiling! that's for use with cement and whatnot


Haha - ok, that's why I asked! I had some hydraulic cement laying around and I was thinking to myself "really? :no:

I will check out what powder mix is at the store- I get what you are suggesting now. Thanks again.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

"Hot Mud" is sold according to its set-up time and ranges from 5-120 minute cure times. These are averages and remember the timer starts the minute the powder and moisture meet each other. 5 minute takes some getting used to and you have to work fast. 20 minute might even be too fast if you have not worked with the material before. You might try 45 minute to start. You can always wait for it to cure a bit before applying.

Sell the leftover spackle to a frat house or something. The stuff is worthless.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

More work but they do make *can hole* patches. 
A lil more work as you need to mud and feather the patch to youy ~golden eye~ standard...

EASY SAND hot mud is what you want.
I use it for certain things....

Otherwise, brown bag hot mud is more preferred as it's harder


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Brown bag


----------

